# Why do foreign/expat employees want to come to Singapore?



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

What opportunities/incentives entice them to come to Singapore?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

experience gain, more money possibly, able to travel in other part of the world, no job at home, possible move up the career ladder...., maybe bored at home where all is well known and adventure is called for....

there are a gazillion of reasons why Singapore may be attractive


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*why Singapore?*

well maybe its that thing about the grass loks greener on the other side of the street? maybe they want to get away from a ex or a controlling parent. JW


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

justine said:


> What opportunities/incentives entice them to come to Singapore?


Porbably for the same reasons that you did. Why did you move to Singapore?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Why did i move to Singapore (Asia)?*



Veronica said:


> Porbably for the same reasons that you did. Why did you move to Singapore?


I moved for various reasons. It was not for a job nor the weather nor the people. I moved to experience a harder life so i can appreciate the good things. Im originally from Miami, USA and i had a comfortable life. But in time i become bored and unhappy with this lifestyle and so after meeting some friends who happen to live in Hong Kong i visited that island and saw the crowded streets, tense looking people and smog. I visited many homes which were about the size of my bedroom back in MIAMI. So i wanted to give it a try and see if i can become comfortable with less. JW


----------

